# Hawkeye in pretty blue



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

So I'm off for the next 2 weeks and figured I'd give the car a good clean before I take it up north and get it covered in mud again

Before wash but just had a quick rinse


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Now after it's soaked in meguires and then washed with micro fibre sea sponge thingy


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Cleaned the bolts but forgot to clean the wheels..


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

like to add they are non edited pics


----------

